# Poodle Arthritis???



## MaxxMozart84 (Oct 27, 2012)

Im concerned about my Bich-poo, Maxx. He seems to occasionally be in pain if I touch a certain spot on his back? He lets out a small yelp but doesn't seem angry at all. 
Tonight I came home and something just doesn't seem right about him! 
He usually is very energetic and hyper and wiggy when I try to pick him up when I first get home. 
He yelped a couple times when my other excited poodle kinda bumped into him. And he's moving around a bit slower. It's worrying me! 
He's 8 years old now, but I don't really know when arthritis starts to happen in poodles.... 
Anyone know of any ways I can help my little guy out? He isn't like this always or else I would have taken him to the vet by now. It's just sporadic right now. 
If it gets worse he's going to the bet though!  
I am just looking for insight as to what this might mean maybe? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

If it came in suddenly I would lean toward injury rather than arthritis. Might be a disc problem in his back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oklahoma (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree with PoodleMama - I'd lean towards an injury over arthritis since it sounds like it's been a rapid onset verus a slow progression. Only way to know is to take him to the vet.


----------



## MaxxMozart84 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, it was kind of something I noticed a couple weeks ago...so I was keeping an eye on it (he would yelp sometimes if someone petted him wrong) and it has been a progression, but last night was very obvious that he was in pain.

I took him to get Xrayed today and he has a problem with his discs. The vet said it was nothing I did wrong and that it wasn't an injury, he was just born with his back this way and it progressed to start causing him pain. 
She gave me some Anti inflammatories and pain pills for him and he seems to be feeling better.
My poor little guy! 








His little vertebrae are all squished together too close all down his lower back. On the left side of the photo you can see that is his upper back where the vertebrae are normally spaced but his whole lower vertebrae (as you look to the middle and to the right)are the problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Aww the poor little guy. I was born with bad discs too so I can relate. Had a 4 level lumbar fusion 10 years ago but still have pain. Glad you found out what it is and can medicate to help him cope. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Poor, little baby. Penny, my little Min Pin, bad back, bad hips, & legs. She,is 1year old. Vet put her on,Tramodol,for pain, and,Rimadyl, for inflamation. This helps her run& play with the other dogs, walk, move,with out very much pain.She, was born, this way, &,knows,no other way in her life.She,seems to be a very happy girl, and till the day comes that she can't move, is having so much pain that life is a burden, for her, we will, take it as it comes.Good luck, hope things get better for him.Kay


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nicholas was born with grade 3 luxating patellas. The vet said he must have been in pain all the time but we never knew it. He would just fall down and get back up and keep going. After his surgery and he healed watching him run is amazing. It gave him such a fabulous quality of life he would never have had without fixing his knees. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaxxMozart84 (Oct 27, 2012)

Maxx is on tramadol for pain and prednisone to stop the swelling. 
He's doing so much better already! 
I'm so happy it wasn't a slipped disc! 

The doctor told me there are cases where the dog ends up having total paralysis and there isn't anything you can do besides attempt surgery that costs a gagillion dollars  
I'm soooooo happy that didn't happen to him. 
My vet is such a nice lady. I'm so grateful to have the staff from that office. 
No little sweet creature with such an amazing personality should have to suffer in silence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would have a vet check him out. Doubt if it is arthritis, I would say back injury. Better have it checked out.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My chihuahua Pablo has back and neck problems. He was on Tramadol for pain and steroids for inflamation. He was still having pain. My daughters boss (a vet) went on vacation and a replacement vet came in to cover. She looked at Pablo and gave him accupuncture! He was a little better when we got home, but within 24 hours he was GREAT! I couldn't believe it, as I was a skeptic. It has now been 2 years since the one treatment and he hasn't had any more problems. I don't think accupuncture always has this good of results but may be worth a try.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Also check out Traumeel and Zeel, both homeopathic and recommended by a holistic vet. No drug interaction, no side effects and very effective. For people and pets.


----------

